# Buttigieg quits



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.

*Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*

The first openly gay major presidential candidate, Mr. Buttigieg rose to the primary’s top tier, but was unable to build a broad coalition of voters, and lost badly in South Carolina Saturday.

SELMA, Ala. — Pete Buttigieg, the former small-city Indiana mayor and first openly gay major presidential candidate, has decided to quit the Democratic race, a person briefed on Mr. Buttigieg’s plans said on Sunday, following a crushing loss in the South Carolina primary where his poor performance with black Democrats signaled an inability to build a broad coalition of voters.

Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race

Pete Buttigieg is dropping out of the 2020 Democratic presidential primary


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 1, 2020)

I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday

Pete Buttigieg Ends Democratic Presidential Bid


----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2020)

Buttplug is out.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Smart move. The moderates need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same. Make if a Biden v. Sanders race.



Biden is not a moderate. He's a typical left wing Democrat, although, I suppose compared to Sanders anybody looks moderate.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday
> 
> Pete Buttigieg Ends Democratic Presidential Bid


My guess is the dims made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 1, 2020)

I wonder if Mayor Buttplug's pretend husband will dump him since he can't be the First Lady??  ...


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.


Biden is senile and has no business running anything more than a bingo game.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 1, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Buttplug is out.



So is your ignorance!


----------



## Oddball (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Smart move. The moderates need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same. Make if a Biden v. Sanders race.
> ...


Biden is liberal no doubt, but he is also pragmatic in many cases.  Biden will restore normalcy to the presidency.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 1, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Buttplug is out.
> ...


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


You mean apologizing for our military and destroying the constitution?


----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.
> ...


And Trump isn’t?


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Correct. He isn't.


----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Destroying the constitution? This thread is about Budigeig. Not Trump.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Buttplug is out.
> ...


Pete is not out? Really?


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Then why are you babbling about Biden?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 1, 2020)

Buttplug suspends his campaign.

Pete Buttigieg ending presidential campaign  - CNNPolitics

Good riddance fudge packer.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.


Bloomberg will be the Candidate. Biden is Senile, Bernie is running as a commie and will never make it, and the rest will quit. Right now Bloomberg is taking the fight to Trump while the others stumble around in the dark muttering about things they will do with no explanations on how they will do anything.


----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


My comment about Biden  was to praise Budigeig for his decision to drop out.  The Budigeig decision was a great decision to consolidate the center.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 1, 2020)

The military Uber driver will be missed.

Maybe he can be the next mayor of San Fran.


----------



## Billiejeens (Mar 1, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Buttplug is out.



Sounds messy


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Babble babble demobabble.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 1, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> The military Uber driver will be missed.
> 
> Maybe he can be the next mayor of San Fran.


Maybe he can be made Queen of Indiana for homo month.


----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.
> ...


If Bloomberg and Biden split the moderate vote, Sanders may win the nomination. I don’t want Sanders. He will be a disaster. I would not mind Bloomberg either for the record.


----------



## CWayne (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.


Well, that amused me to no end.  It is funny you think there is a moderate running for the Democrat nomination.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 1, 2020)

They are starting to fall fast now Buttigieg is the next to drop he did last longer than most thought he would though.
Pete Buttigieg is dropping out of the 2020 presidential race


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Enough democrats have seen what a circus your party has turned into so that Bloomberg doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> to praise Budigeig for his decision to drop out.  The Budigeig decision was a great decision to consolidate the center.


The people in the southern states would never vote for a fudge packer to be president.  ...


----------



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Smart move. The moderates who have no chance need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same as well as Bloomberg. Make it a Biden v. Sanders race. Biden will win. The moderates should consolidate.
> ...


This what you folks do. You are so extreme you can’t distinguish any ideology that is more liberal than yours. That is why Sanders and his brand gains traction. Folks like you make no distinction between liberalism and socialism.


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 1, 2020)

Assjudge finally faced the fact we don't want another commie faggot for a president?

Took it long enough...


.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 1, 2020)

I heard Buttplugs boyfriend said this is the first time in his life he pulled out early.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 1, 2020)

The DNC must have made Pete an offer he couldn't refuse.
Maybe offered him a cabinet position?
They need to get the munchkins out or Bernie will get the nomination.
Warren and Amy won't be in much longer.


----------



## james bond (Mar 1, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Buttplug is out.



Sounds very descriptive .


----------



## CWayne (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Incorrect.  The current crop of Democrats vying for the nomination are wholly radicalized.  Not one of them would be within a mile of a moderate.

A moderate on the left would be someone on the order of JFK.  The current Democrat party would call JFK a right-wing extremist, a Nazi, and a bigot.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 1, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Smart move. The moderates need to step aside. Klobuchar should do the same. Make if a Biden v. Sanders race.
> ...


He’s another Obama.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...



Selma?

I guess Mayor Pete is going to the rear of the bus...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 1, 2020)

I guess he won't be the one coming from behind this time around.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Oddball said:


> I guess he won't be the one coming from behind this time around.


They made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*



Yep.  The Buttiplug falls out.  He just wasn't a very good fit for the anal retentive voters.








Now we are down to the last Fabulous Four of The Pasty White Liberal League:

Mad Mike Oldie
Cherokee Liz
Bolshevik Bern and
Quid Pro Grope Your Daughter Joe


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...


Damn. And I was just wrapping up some new Butt jokes too.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Mar 1, 2020)

What a joke Alfred E. Neuman.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 1, 2020)

Oddball said:


> I guess he won't be the one coming from behind this time around.



He might not be coming from behind but he very well might be going into one.


----------



## daveman (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...


Obviously, Democrats are homophobic.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Mar 1, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...


LOL

And as long as they all stay in, there is a contested convention and the Billionaire wins...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...



I believe the head of the DNC told him to get out and let  Biden get his votes or Bloomberg...

We will see what happens Tuesday because Warren will draw some voters from Bernie and Bloomberg will hamper Biden...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday
> ...



Bloomberg $


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 1, 2020)

*Pete's Political Future?

7 Democratic party hopefuls who may have other ambitions*

"*In 2022 Senator Todd Young will be up for reelection*, and between the presidential election and the 2020 gubernatorial election in Indiana, no one’s looking that far ahead, it could be Mayor Pete’s chance to shine. 

"If Buttigieg passed on that race, he could run for Congress, or run for senate against Senator Mike Braun in 2024, or run for governor in 2024."


----------



## JusticeHammer (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


There is none.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> *Pete's Political Future?
> 
> 7 Democratic party hopefuls who may have other ambitions*
> 
> ...


Nah, he'll be dead from aids by then.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 1, 2020)

Buttigieg, the first openly gay major presidential candidate, is currently travelling back to South Bend, where he will give a speech announcing the halt of his presidential bid, the aide said. Buttigieg's decision comes after he failed to recapture the momentum lost in South Carolina and Nevada after a strong finish in Iowa and New Hampshire.

Pete Buttigieg will suspend presidential campaign in South Bend, Indiana


----------



## gipper (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...


Good. He was awful.


----------



## easyt65 (Mar 1, 2020)

So Biden can't win without the black vote, Buttigieg can't get the black vote, Steyer can't buy a vote, and Warren is praying for a Brokered Convention vote....

Buttigieg and Steyer are dropping out so the Moderate Liberals came rally round one candidate against Bernie, giving the DNC / Democratic Party leaders the opportunity to screw Sanders again at a Brokered Convention.

Their preferred nominee is Biden, but Warren refuses to drop out, hoping she ends up the one they give the nod to...

- She has absolutely 'OWNED' mini-Mike in the debates in which he has dared to participate, so she believes he may drop out and fund Biden's campaign...

- She is hoping Biden either gets dragged down by the new Ukraine investigation and the videotaped confession of extorting the previous Ukraine PM ... or his dementia (claiming he's running for the US Senate / not knowing what state he's in) takes him out....

No matter how it plays out, it looks like the DNC / Democratic Party will get its Brokered Convention and chance to royally screw Unca 'Castro FanBoy' Sanders out of another nomination....


Buttigieg dropping out of presidential race


.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Buttplug is out.
> ...


Oh......and yours is still firmly up your ass.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 1, 2020)

Warren is dead like Bruce Willis in Sixth Sense, but she just doesn't recognize it yet...


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Nah, he'll be dead from aids by then.


Long after Trump dies in prison.




Media darling Pete Buttigieg was in unit that worked with CIA in Afghanistan


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...


And the winner is...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 1, 2020)

Right after the Bloomberg campaign asked for my wiring instructions, I've decided to (did the $10,000,000 hit up? Yes?!  Woo!) ...decided to pursue other opportunities, spend time with my family, blah blah


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, he'll be dead from aids by then.
> ...


Trump will never see a day in prison. And you swallow everything the media tells you. I'll bet even pete doesn't swallow as much as you do.


----------



## occupied (Mar 1, 2020)

Pun intended.


----------



## Norman (Mar 1, 2020)

I did not expect her to make it so far into the trail of tears.


----------



## bullwinkle (Mar 1, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> Buttigieg, the first openly gay major presidential candidate, is currently travelling back to South Bend, where he will give a speech announcing the halt of his presidential bid, the aide said. Buttigieg's decision comes after he failed to recapture the momentum lost in South Carolina and Nevada after a strong finish in Iowa and New Hampshire.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg will suspend presidential campaign in South Bend, Indiana


It is time to separate the sheep from the goats.  I have to admire a man who knows when to 'fold em'.  The field is too crowded, too divisive.  It is right that those who could end up taking votes away rather than adding to the party should make room.  So I give Kudos to both Pete, whom I really like, and Steyer who walk away for the good of the process.  Well Done!!


----------



## Mike473 (Mar 1, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Buttigieg, the first openly gay major presidential candidate, is currently travelling back to South Bend, where he will give a speech announcing the halt of his presidential bid, the aide said. Buttigieg's decision comes after he failed to recapture the momentum lost in South Carolina and Nevada after a strong finish in Iowa and New Hampshire.
> ...



They are clearing the way for Biden, which is the right strategy for the DNC right now.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





miketx said:


> Trump will never see a day in prison. And you swallow everything the media tells you. I'll bet even pete doesn't swallow as much as you do.


You're projecting.

If your Pussy POTUS doesn't win reelection, he will be in criminal and civil courtrooms by this time next year.




Bill Barr stalled SDNY's investigation into Trump's hush money payments as one of his first acts of service to Don the Con, and Bernie's Attorney General will promptly overturn that bit of collusion.

Then it's on to Bone Spur's taxes.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, he'll be dead from aids by then.
> ...


On what charges....?


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thinker101 said:


> Buttigieg, the first openly gay major presidential candidate, is currently travelling back to South Bend, where he will give a speech announcing the halt of his presidential bid, the aide said. Buttigieg's decision comes after he failed to recapture the momentum lost in South Carolina and Nevada after a strong finish in Iowa and New Hampshire.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg will suspend presidential campaign in South Bend, Indiana


Well, that kinda sucks.  It blows that he had to leave this way. I think he took it up the ass from the DNC.


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

Oddball said:


> I guess he won't be the one coming from behind this time around.


Well, he stayed in as long as he could.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump
·
1h

Pete Buttigieg is OUT. All of his SuperTuesday votes will go to Sleepy Joe Biden. Great timing. This is the REAL beginning of the Dems taking Bernie out of play - NO NOMINATION, AGAIN!


----------



## Oddball (Mar 1, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



No, but he might be Bidens VP pick....then become President when Biden strokes out. 

Don't forget the DNC talked Biden into the race to begin with. They want him in, but he's had a hard time of getting the voters support, until finally SC. More than likely they are narrowing the field, in the hopes of boosting his numbers. 
I'd venture a guess that Warren & Bloomberg are next on the chopping block, though she won't like it one bit.


----------



## westwall (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...









Bloomberg is very authoritarian.  How do you reconcile that?


----------



## Meister (Mar 1, 2020)

westwall said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Anybody but Trump, is how that side reconciles it, westwall


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...



Ho probably found himself in too deep of a hole and withdrew prematurely.

Poor Mayor Pete. He got a shitty deal.


----------



## Chuz Life (Mar 1, 2020)

Buh bye buttplug!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 1, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...



The bus strike was in Montgomery, not Selma.  The Edmund Pettus Bridge is in Selma.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Nope, biden can't remember where he is or what office he's running for.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

will Klobuchar  be the next to quit?

next week?

yes she will


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday
> ...


HUBBY'S HEAD ON THE BEDSPREAD???

Greg


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Liberals are socialists.  Socialists are communists.

As between Biden and Bolshevik Bernie neither can win against Trump.  Most democrats won't vote for a communist.   The Bernie  Brownshirts have vowed to burn cities if the nominee is not Bernie and they surely won't vote Biden.    Republicans  are united behind Trump.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

skye said:


> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> 1h
> ...



That explains everything. Someone in the DNC twisted some arms to make the field wide open for Sleepy Creepy Uncle Joe. Bernie Sanders is fixin' to get schlonged like he did in 2016.

Watch the hilarity ensue.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

JGalt said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump
> ...




Exactly right!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 1, 2020)

Really surprised he didn't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday
> ...



Like the deal the dems gave Bernie in 2016.  He was driving a nice new car after he lost.  How much money would it take to buy off Bernie this year?  The better he does, the more he can cash in.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe Buttplug will take another CRACK at it next presidential election.......


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

Joe Biden is now the youngest man in the Democratic Primary. How's that for "diversity"?

Biden 77
Sanders 78
Bloomberg 78


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Buttplug is out.
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Sure, you know that and I know that...….even the DNC knows that, but they'll prop him up anyway.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Well I hope so, after 150 million gunshot deaths, since 2007, we need his frank answers for his made up stories.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

ok....very interesting...



Donald Trump Jr.
@DonaldJTrumpJr
·
21m

So Pete gave this interview this morning and dropped out a few hours later? I wonder what’s going on that no one is reporting? Did the DNC make a deal with him to try to screw Bernie? Something is very shady here.




Meet the Press
@MeetThePress
WATCH: Former Mayor Pete Buttigieg describes his campaign's delegate strategy ahead of Super Tuesday #MTP #IfItsSunday Buttigieg: "We do a lot of math on this campaign" to make campaign decisions


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Funny song and it's a very appropriate response to Chief Lakhota, the Clueless.  I've never seen him post ANYTHING of intellect.


----------



## beautress (Mar 1, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday
> 
> Pete Buttigieg Ends Democratic Presidential Bid


He's probably just trying to protect his husband.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


He could be the ideal puppet.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 1, 2020)

I thought he was the next Obama


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I thought he was the next Obama



I think I heard that too.

No wait, that was Beto.

No wait, that was Booker.

No wait, that was Harris.

No wait....


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was the next Obama
> ...


It's strange how Mayor Pete went from hero to zero in such short time.  This one is mighty fishy.  I have a feeling he was paid to bow out.  It appears that the Dems really want it to be a Biden-Sanders showdown.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't think it was ever about him getting the nomination, or even winning the presidency. His campaign was meant to make it more acceptable Americans to have a gay candidate running for President. That was the Democrat's mission and they pretty much accomplished it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 1, 2020)

His votes might go to warren


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> His votes might go to warren



Suppose she'll give him Manhattan in exchange?


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He got an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Buttplug is out.
> ...


Lol, idiot, he's out.


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 309811


I think it's the other way around. I think Pete is the catcher.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2020)

Biden/Bloomberg. Both will have the last word when they announce who they plan to ask to be their VP. For Biden..it has to be someone really wanted because Biden will not last 4 years and the VP will be POTUS. Bloomberg...same thing except he won't die from alzheimers or whatever. So between those two...the VP choices will either make or break their attempts.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Biden/Bloomberg. Both will have the last word when they announce who they plan to ask to be their VP. For Biden..it has to be someone really wanted because Biden will not last 4 years and the VP will be POTUS. Bloomberg...same thing except he won't die from alzheimers or whatever. So between those two...the VP choices will either make or break their attempts.


Some are saying it MAY be Biden/Hillary.  Then when Groper Joe either dies or becomes physically and mentally unable to perform his duties fairly EARLY in his presidency, the Hildebeast takes over.  Of course this is a worst case scenario and most likely will not happen.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...


S’matter snooks? You afraid if the vote settles around a moderate, trumpkins won’t be able to sabotage the primary?


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Biden/Bloomberg. Both will have the last word when they announce who they plan to ask to be their VP. For Biden..it has to be someone really wanted because Biden will not last 4 years and the VP will be POTUS. Bloomberg...same thing except he won't die from alzheimers or whatever. So between those two...the VP choices will either make or break their attempts.
> ...


No one is saying that except trumpscum


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Biden/Bloomberg. Both will have the last word when they announce who they plan to ask to be their VP. For Biden..it has to be someone really wanted because Biden will not last 4 years and the VP will be POTUS. Bloomberg...same thing except he won't die from alzheimers or whatever. So between those two...the VP choices will either make or break their attempts.
> ...



With Hillary for VP, Joe should probably be more worried about being found with five shots to the back of the head, in an apparent "suicide."


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Biden/Bloomberg. Both will have the last word when they announce who they plan to ask to be their VP. For Biden..it has to be someone really wanted because Biden will not last 4 years and the VP will be POTUS. Bloomberg...same thing except he won't die from alzheimers or whatever. So between those two...the VP choices will either make or break their attempts.
> ...


Hillary really wants back in, but...it will be a death knell for whomever claims her as VP. She lost her umph long long ago and her time is over. I think both will be looking at black women because they are so desperate...black/woman is a powerful combo and not because she has the smarts in their opinions. It will be just a ploy for votes, which is an insult to any black woman they name because for all we know, she may be better as POTUS than Biden or Bloomberg and that will not be allowed. 

I read about hints that it could be Kamala....or Stacy. Neither would suffice if I were still democrat. Now..if Candace Owens were a dem..I'd have to rethink myself in party lines. I really like her. Yes, she is a Trump supporter but she is also very smart, fair minded, young, healthy.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Never underestimate the Democrat's tendency to do something hilariously stupid, like picking Michelle Obama for VP.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

jillian said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I think you stumbled onto the wrong thread, dumbass.  Now please GO AWAY.......


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


They STAYED away.  Very nice.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


I heard that too. But I doubt she wants to take it on anyway.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...



Praise G-d.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 2, 2020)

Bloomy must have promised Mayor Pete he'd fund whatever position he wanted next, Senator Buttigieg, Governor Buttigieg


----------



## it_is_the_light (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...



This is sad because Buttigieg is a talented man and was a good candidate. However, he could never win, due to the incredible bigotry in the U.S. I hope that he runs for a House or Senate seat in the future.


----------



## TheParser (Mar 2, 2020)

John F. Kennedy was young, attractive, and articulate. So he was nominated and won.

Barack Obama was young, attractive, and articulate.  So he was nominated and won.

Mayor Pete is young, attractive, and articulate. But his personal life prevented him from being nominated.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Why not? She is way smarter and accomplished than that stupid little sex bimbo who occupies the VP position now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...



The bigotry in the Dimocrat party.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The "religious" cults, the slobs responsible for peddling much of the bigotry against women and LGBTs especially, are all republicans/"conservatives." They simply don't believe in liberty.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 2, 2020)

jillian said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Yep....and the Trumpscum said the same when Hillary bought the nomination from under Bernie.

One thing that never changes is the gullibility of Democrats.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Mar 2, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


The pussy POTUS was Obama, thank God he is nothing but a spineless pie hole now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



The poster said he couldn't win because of the bigotry in the U.S. 
Well, indeed he couldn't win, and his loss was exclusively among Dimocrat voters.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...


It's all the democrats. You aren't really stupid enough to think we were his voter base do you?


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

jillian said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...


True demo babble


----------



## beautress (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


G'mournin', miketx.


miketx said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Gee whiz. The Demmies are calling extortionists and communist theorists "moderates." How novel.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





miketx said:


> Fake news.


*Fake POTUS.

What else can you expect when you elect a life-long con man and pathological liar (not to mention devout coward) to public office?*




Why no hush-money charges against Trump? Feds are silent

"The closure of the case became public only because news organizations, including The Associated Press, petitioned a judge to release search warrants related to the FBI raid of Cohen’s office and hotel room last year.

"It was amid that litigation — and at the behest of a federal judge— that prosecutors revealed in a court filing this week that *they had closed their investigation into the campaign finance violations Cohen committed when he arranged payments to silence two women who claimed they had extramarital affairs with Trump*."


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 2, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> On what charges....?


*Stupid question.*

How Trump Could Be Prosecuted After the White House

"The outlines of a potential civilian prosecution of a former president Trump are already emerging. 

"While there are reports of tax dodges, illegal campaign contributions, and improper foreign contributions to his inaugural committee—among other things—investigations into those claims are ongoing. 

*"There is, however, an overwhelming case that the president engaged in obstruction of justice—his effort to stop the special counsel’s office from probing his campaign’s ties to Russia."*
*




Trump and Russian Money GO WAY Back ... Lest we forget*


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

All of you trumpsters can start explaining the orange whore's policies and the republicans' love affair with the cults. Any day now.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> All of you trumpsters can start explaining the orange whore's policies and the republicans' love affair with the cults. Any day now.



There's no need to "explain" anything to you. If you don't like it here, just leave.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

JusticeHammer said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



President Obama was and is way above the two gutter whores now in the WH. So is his wife.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



You mean that angry Wookie who for the first time in its life, was proud to be an American?

When did we give Wookies American citizenship? They're from the planet Kashyyyk and unless they've been naturalized, they're still considered "foreigners."


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> All of you trumpsters can start explaining the orange whore's policies and the republicans' love affair with the cults. Any day now.


You don't accept explanations.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > All of you trumpsters can start explaining the orange whore's policies and the republicans' love affair with the cults. Any day now.
> ...



Your comment reveals your gross inability to do defend your party's policies. You are that intellectually challenged.

Why should I leave when your thugs are trying to destroy my country? You leave and go find some deserted island somewhere to set up your trumpistan, and take your white supremacists and your sick cults with you. The rest of us Americans have no intention of leaving.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with my party's policies, you're just jealous because they're not Hillary's policies. President Trump is destroying what your idea of this country should be, and it was far past time that someone had done that.

That being said, you do not represent "the rest of us Americans." You don't even speak for "the rest of us Americans." You are a minority, the party out of power, and will remain out of power for at least the next four years. Like it or leave it.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > All of you trumpsters can start explaining the orange whore's policies and the republicans' love affair with the cults. Any day now.
> ...



There have been none given. All that has been offered has been "we're not these horrible Democrats" and attacks on other groups of Americans. There also has been no explanation for the orange whore's continuing refusal to abide by the rule of law and the checks and balances that have historically governed the functioning of our national government. 

You right-wingers can't hit the door fast enough when asked a difficult question of just what your policies are and how they are supposed to work in the real world, and can't face the nation with any cogent explanations. All you do is call people ugly names if they refuse to support you or ask tough questions. Do we think that we would all march behind you without question?

Get behind the podium and speak, without mentioning any demographic group of Americans. Explain. Take questions.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 2, 2020)

Black and latinos aren't going to vote for a faggot, it's that simple. A Party that relies totally on black and latino racism and treason isn't going to win in 2020, either. It's that simple. The big clue is who passed Prop 8 in California; the leading demographics, besides women with children, were blacks and latinos.

And, not only that, but since the DNC began to favor and fawn over criminal illegal aliens, the black racists are now all butt hurt and will stay home or vote for another Party or independent, and of course Trump will probably double the black vote he got last time. Things are not well in Oz these days. The cognitive dissonance in the Party's lies and propaganda is now coming home to roost with all those incompatible factions sniveling and whining..


----------



## JusticeHammer (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Liar. Obama was a lying piece of shit.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You obviously are talking about the monkey Obama.


----------



## xyz (Mar 2, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Black and latinos aren't going to vote for a faggot, it's that simple. A Party that relies totally on black and latino racism and treason isn't going to win in 2020, either. It's that simple. The big clue is who passed Prop 8 in California; the leading demographics, besides women with children, were blacks and latinos.


It's not like conservative white racist homophobes like yourself would have voted for him. Although you secretly love that he was racist too.

Good riddance, he was a horrible politician.  He should follow through and quit politics altogether.

And yes, he would have made a horrible nominee because Trump would have whipped him.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> They simply don't believe in liberty.


Right! Liberty in believing something opposite of what you want them to believe. Correct? Or..is it one sided as usual? Do as I say, not as I do?


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

xyz said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Black and latinos aren't going to vote for a faggot, it's that simple. A Party that relies totally on black and latino racism and treason isn't going to win in 2020, either. It's that simple. The big clue is who passed Prop 8 in California; the leading demographics, besides women with children, were blacks and latinos.
> ...


Hilarious. We aren't homophobes, we just don't like queers.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 2, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I was not expecting this.  I thought they'd start dropping like flies after Super Tuesday
> 
> Pete Buttigieg Ends Democratic Presidential Bid


Biden will choose Mayor Pete to be his VP running mate


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



If you think that rant is going to make Buttigieg jump back in the race, you're wrong, sweetmeat.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


It is your thugs , demoncraps, that are trying to tear this country apart. You are far from being American if support the retarded left.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Why do keep babbling about the majority vote when it means nothing? Are you insane, or just that stupid?


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Neither insane nor stupid. It shows that the right-winger/orange whore/cult people do not represent the majority of Americans. These morons keep trying to give the impression that they represent the entire country, when they do not and never have. They only got the presidency through a fluke of the electoral college. trump goes overseas and claims in foreign countries that he represents the American people. He sends cult bimbos like frankie graham over to make ridiculous cult speeches in the Middle East, like at the opening of the U.S. Embassy in Jerusalem, making it seem like these vulgar morons represent the American people. This has got to stop.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You'll have your chance to "stop" Trump at the end of the year.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

xyz said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously are talking about the monkey Obama.
> ...


That's not my quote fool.


Lysistrata said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Terminally stupid then.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...


Pete Buttigieg Reveals He Quit Race To Form Boy Band.

As speculation mounts over why he quit the race when he did, Pete Buttigieg has put to rest theories that he has been tapped as Biden’s running mate or that he wanted his supporters’ votes to count on Super Tuesday.

_“It’s none of that. I just realized I can be President anytime but the Boy Band window is rapidly closing.”






_
Though he looks younger than his still young years, Buttigieg says he will need to fasttrack his musical career if he is to become a singing superstar.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> 
> *Pete Buttigieg to Quit Democratic Presidential Race*
> 
> ...


Just after you figured out how to spell his name too.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Trumpanzees could care less about our military.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You didn't post anything, just your (appropriate) signature.


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2020)

skye said:


> will Klobuchar  be the next to quit?
> 
> next week?
> 
> yes she will




She's out,  who will be next?


----------



## Picaro (Mar 2, 2020)

After they tank out everybody else, they will then pay Bernie to endorse Biden and drop out, apparently. their stupid base will still fall for it and tell themselves they had a say in any of it, like the dumbass tards they are. Warren wants to be VP so she is running a hit campaign on Bloomberg.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > He hung it up. Blamed blacks. Thanks black people.
> ...



lol ...  good one!


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Even if the electoral college would screw up again, the orange whore will never represent the American people in any capacity. He is neither worthy nor qualified. Maybe people from the rural states support gutter folks, but the rest of us don't.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


He won 30 states last time.  He is likely to improve on that number.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Listen, sweetmeat: Am I gonna have to put up with four more years of you blathering about "orange whores" and "gutter folks"? You keep up with the potty mouth and I just might have to vote for Bernie.




Naw, only kidding, sugar nipples. I loves me a gurl with a potty mouth.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Biden leads in the Popular vote, but Bernie leads in the delegate count.  Ooooops!


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > They simply don't believe in liberty.
> ...



Nope. Liberty means everybody making their own choices without interference from outsiders. Who they will marry. Whether to use birth control, whether to have an abortion, what religion, if any, that they will follow, what they will say to a client or patient, whom they will associate with and whom they won't.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Agreed. So...why do liberals try to silence conservatives?


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



It is a matter of separating oneself from the likes of him and his followers and making sure that no respect or support for him  or his ilk is shown or implied.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Yup.  And the only role for State is to handle those things we instruct them to handle, and regulate our interactions to the extent necessary to ensure that the exercise of our rights does not deprive another of theirs.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


The Electoral College insures that a fringe regional candidate doesn't win a national election by running up the score on the coastal strips.  In 2016 the Electoral College _worked perfectly_.

In terms of the Presidential Electorate, you are a minority.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

SEE ALSO: BALLOT HARVESTING. Early Voting Causes Disenfranchisement and It Should Be Abolished.

Early voting began in many states even before the Iowa caucuses, and several candidates have dropped out since, but Pete Buttigieg is the first real contender for the nomination to drop out. Which presents a huge problem.​
As of 2016, only a few states allow voters to change their early vote: Wisconsin, Minnesota, Michigan, Pennsylvania, New York, Connecticut, and Mississippi. But, it rarely happens. In fact, it pretty much never does because, according to CNN, “While the procedures differ among states, most election-related websites run by the states do not make the rules for changing an early or absentee ballot easy to find.”​
I don’t know how many people voted early for Pete Buttigieg in Super Tuesday states, but they all just lost their votes. And yet, Stacey Abrams is nowhere to be found sounding the alarm about voter suppression. I wonder why?​
It’s hard to believe that Democrats, who think any sort of attempt to maintain the integrity of elections is voter suppression, are the biggest advocates of early voting, even though more people are likely disenfranchised by early voting than by the various things they claim to be voter suppression.​
NARRATORS VOICE:  It's because "voter suppression concerns" aren't really about making sure everyone gets a fair opportunity to vote.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 3, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



How so? Why are conservatives trying to silence pro-choice speakers? Gag rules, anyone?


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 3, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> How so? Why are conservatives trying to silence pro-choice speakers? Gag rules, anyone?



I would not recommend silencing pro-aborters, after all, they probably should self limit their own procreation.   I would be for giving women money to sterilize themselves actually.  Of course then, the cost of baby parts would soar.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 3, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Who is silencing pro-abortion folks?


----------

